# A Rococo Bagatelle



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Unfortunately, I may not have been ready to play this, but I was eager to get it up. I may re record in a day or so. Its a lighter piece, I'm aware, so I hope it is appropriately titled.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

You're getting quite prolific  This one did have a more advanced feel and the shape of the melodies and counterpoint was really nice.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Really fun to listen to and even relaxing. I like it.


----------

